# libreoffice: libswlo.so failed.



## elimelech007 (Nov 17, 2021)

```
Component cannot be loaded, possibly broken or incomplete installation.
Full error message:

 loading component library <file:///usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/../program/libswlo.so> failed.
```
libreoffice-7.2.2.2_2
FreeBSD 13.0



```
$libreoffice
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast: /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri)
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
QKqueueFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: open: No such file or directory
```


----------



## a6h (Nov 17, 2021)

Did you re-run the `make config`? Read the /usr/ports/UPDATING | 20200613


----------



## astyle (Nov 17, 2021)

A quick look at OP's earlier posts suggests to me that OP has 13-RELEASE and uses packages, rather than ports. Also - LibreOffice these days is a RAM hog. You do need ~4GB of RAM to run such stuff comfortably on an Xorg-based desktop.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2021)

/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so is part of graphics/mesa-dri. Make sure that's up to date too. Beter yet, make sure everything is updated and inline; `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

elimelech007 said:


> FreeBSD 13.0



Which version, exactly?

`freebsd-version -kru`

`uname -aKU`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2021)

What's the output of,

```
sysctl hw | egrep 'hw.(phys|user|real)'
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Nov 23, 2021)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # sysctl hw | egrep 'hw.(phys|user|real)'
hw.physmem: 1548148736
hw.usermem: 1346248704
hw.realmem: 1610612736
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Nov 23, 2021)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p5



root@A9t:/home/luba # uname -aKU
FreeBSD A9t 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 18:58:48 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386 1300139 1300139
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Nov 23, 2021)

SirDice said:


> /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so is part of graphics/mesa-dri. Make sure that's up to date too. Beter yet, make sure everything is updated and inline; `pkg upgrade`.




```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg info mesa-dri
mesa-dri-21.1.8
Name           : mesa-dri
Version        : 21.1.8
Installed on   : Wed Nov 17 13:50:55 2021 EET
Origin         : graphics/mesa-dri
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:i386
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : graphics
Licenses       :
Maintainer     : x11@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.mesa3d.org/
Comment        : OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for DRI2+
Options        :
PLATFORM_WAYLAND: on
PLATFORM_X11   : on
WAYLAND        : on
ZSTD           : on
Shared Libs required:
libX11.so.6
libxshmfence.so.1
libexpat.so.1
libdrm_radeon.so.1
libxcb-xfixes.so.0
libwayland-client.so.0
libXv.so.1
libdrm_intel.so.1
libxcb-present.so.0
libX11-xcb.so.1
libdrm_amdgpu.so.1
libdrm.so.2
libxcb-sync.so.1
libLLVM-12.so
libxcb-dri3.so.0
libxcb-randr.so.0
libxcb.so.1
libglapi.so.0
libxcb-dri2.so.0
libXvMC.so.1
libzstd.so.1
Shared Libs provided:
libXvMCgallium.so.1
libvulkan_intel.so
libvulkan_radeon.so
libgallium_dri.so
libmesa_dri_drivers.so
Annotations    :
FreeBSD_version: 1300139
repo_type      : binary
repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 53.3MiB
Description    :
This package contains the current stable release of the client drivers for DRI2+

With a X Server configured for DRI, they allow direct rendering of hardware-
accelerated OpenGL. This package also includes the software renderer, either
llvmpipe or classic SWrast.

WWW: https://www.mesa3d.org/
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks, 21.1.8 is current <https://www.freshports.org/graphics/mesa-dri/#packages>. 

Do you still have the issue and if so, when did you most recently run `pkg upgrade`?


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 29, 2021)

I update every week. The update didn't help.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm not sure, but how much RAM does this actually mean?

hw.realmem: 1610612736

1.5 Gb?

So maybe the real error is pointed at by this:

"Cannot allocate memory"

Also i386 rather than amd64 so max. RAM would be 4GB?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 30, 2021)

elimelech007 

`pkg upgrade --force -n`

Does there appear any _null_ message about a candidate? Anything else unusual?


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 30, 2021)

Oddly enough, but I noticed that correcting the rights in the file /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop helped to solve this error.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 30, 2021)

Attach: Та ви жартуєте, містере Фейнман!


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 30, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Attach: Та ви жартуєте, містере Фейнман!


трохи, Новий Рік же на носу.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

I missed this, earlier:





Plus, somehow I overlooked the post from richardtoohey2 – sorry!

x86 (IA32)

Found, presumably yours:

The Documentation Foundation bug 146379 – libreoffice 7.2.4.1: error loading libswlo.so



elimelech007 said:


> … rights in the file /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop helped …



Maybe _coincidental_ to whatever solved the libswlo.so issue.

Write access to those .desktop files is not required for user `wheel`:


```
% ls -hl /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/*.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1.6K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/base.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.7K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/calc.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.0K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/draw.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.4K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/impress.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1.7K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/math.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.2K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/startcenter.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.9K 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   504B 25 Dec 06:01 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/xsltfilter.desktop
% ls -hl /usr/local/share/applications/*.desktop | less
% pkg info -x libreoffice
libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1
%
```

At a glance, I see nothing unusual:


```
% cat /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop
#
# This file is part of the LibreOffice project.
#
# This Source Code Form is subject to the terms of the Mozilla Public
# License, v. 2.0. If a copy of the MPL was not distributed with this
# file, You can obtain one at http://mozilla.org/MPL/2.0/.
#
# This file incorporates work covered by the following license notice:
#
#   Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
#   contributor license agreements. See the NOTICE file distributed
#   with this work for additional information regarding copyright
#   ownership. The ASF licenses this file to you under the Apache
#   License, Version 2.0 (the "License"); you may not use this file
#   except in compliance with the License. You may obtain a copy of
#   the License at http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0 .
#
[Desktop Entry]
Version=1.0
Terminal=false
Icon=libreoffice-writer
Type=Application
Categories=Office;WordProcessor;X-Red-Hat-Base;X-MandrivaLinux-Office-Wordprocessors;
Exec=libreoffice --writer %U
MimeType=application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text;application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-template;application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-web;application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master;application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master-template;application/vnd.sun.xml.writer;application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template;application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global;application/msword;application/vnd.ms-word;application/x-doc;application/x-hwp;application/rtf;text/rtf;application/vnd.wordperfect;application/wordperfect;application/vnd.lotus-wordpro;application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document;application/vnd.ms-word.document.macroEnabled.12;application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.template;application/vnd.ms-word.template.macroEnabled.12;application/vnd.ms-works;application/vnd.stardivision.writer-global;application/x-extension-txt;application/x-t602;text/plain;application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-flat-xml;application/x-fictionbook+xml;application/macwriteii;application/x-aportisdoc;application/prs.plucker;application/vnd.palm;application/clarisworks;application/x-sony-bbeb;application/x-abiword;application/x-iwork-pages-sffpages;application/x-mswrite;application/x-starwriter;
Name=LibreOffice Writer
GenericName=Word Processor
GenericName[en]=Word Processor
Comment=Create and edit text and graphics in letters, reports, documents and Web pages by using Writer.
Comment[en]=Create and edit text and images in letters, reports, documents and Web pages by using Writer.
StartupNotify=true
X-GIO-NoFuse=true
Keywords=Text;Letter;Fax;Document;OpenDocument Text;Microsoft Word;Microsoft Works;Lotus WordPro;OpenOffice Writer;CV;odt;doc;docx;rtf;
InitialPreference=5
StartupWMClass=libreoffice-writer
X-KDE-Protocols=file,http,ftp,webdav,webdavs

Actions=NewDocument;
[Desktop Action NewDocument]
Name=New Document
Name[en]=New Document
Icon=document-new
Exec=libreoffice --writer
%
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> _*elimelech007*_
> 
> `pkg upgrade --force -n`
> 
> Does there appear any _null_ message about a candidate? Anything else unusual?



Did you run that command?

Can you share outputs from the two commands below? Thanks.

`zgrep pkg /var/log/messages.0.bz2`
`grep pkg /var/log/messages`


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 31, 2021)

```
# pkg upgrade --force -n
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (925 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (925 candidates): 100%
The following 924 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
Box2D-2.4.1
FAudio-21.01
GentiumBasic-1102_1
Imath-3.1.3
ORBit2-2.14.19_2
aalib-1.4.r5_13
accounts-qml-module-0.7_2
adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1
age-1.0.0_2
akonadi-21.12.0
alsa-lib-1.2.2_1
android-tools-adb-29.0.6_1
aom-3.2.0_1
apache24-2.4.52
appres-1.0.5
apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_1
argp-standalone-1.3_4
argyllcms-1.9.2_5
ark-21.12.0_1
arp-scan-1.9.7
aspell-0.60.8_1,1
at-spi2-atk-2.34.2
at-spi2-core-2.36.0
atk-2.36.0
atkmm-2.28.0
audacity-3.1.2
avahi-app-0.8
babl-0.1.88
bash-5.1.12
binutils-2.37_2,1
bitmap-1.0.9
boost-libs-1.72.0_6
brotli-1.0.9,1
bsdisks-0.26
bsdstats-7.0_2
ca_root_nss-3.71
cabextract-1.9.1
cairo-1.17.4,3
cairomm-1.12.2_4
chmlib-0.40_1
clucene-2.3.3.4_19
colord-1.3.5_1
compton-20160907_5
consolekit2-1.2.4_1
crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4
crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4
cups-2.3.3op2
cups-filters-1.28.10_2
curl-7.80.0
cyrus-sasl-2.1.27_2
dav1d-0.9.2
db5-5.3.28_7
dbus-1.12.20_5
dbus-glib-0.112
dconf-0.40.0
ddrescue-1.25
dejavu-2.37_1
desktop-file-utils-0.26_1
dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
diffutils-3.8
discount-2.2.7_1
djview-4.12_2
djvulibre-3.5.28_1
dmidecode-3.3
docbook-1.5
docbook-sgml-4.5_1
docbook-xml-5.0_3
docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1
dotconf-1.3_1
double-conversion-3.1.6
dsbmc-1.2_1
dsbmc-cli-0.4
dsbmd-1.11.4
e2fsprogs-1.46.4_1
e2fsprogs-libblkid-1.46.4
e2fsprogs-libss-1.46.4_1
e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.46.4
easy-rsa-3.0.8
ebook-tools-0.2.2_5
enca-1.19
enchant2-2.2.15
encodings-1.0.5,1
espeak-1.48.04_7
exif-0.6.22
exiv2-0.27.5,1
expat-2.4.2
faad2-2.10.0,1
ffmpeg-4.4.1_3,1
fftw3-3.3.9_1
fftw3-float-3.3.9_1
filezilla-3.55.1
firefox-esr-91.4.1,1
flac-1.3.3_1
fluxbox-1.3.7_5
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_4
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_4
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_4
font-alias-1.0.4
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_4
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_4
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_4
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_4
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_4
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_4
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_4
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_4
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_4
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_4
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.4
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_4
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_4
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_4
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_4
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_4
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_4
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_4
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_4
fontconfig-2.13.94_1,1
fox16-1.6.57_1
freealut-1.1.0_4
freeglut-3.2.1
freetype-1.3.1_5
freetype2-2.11.1
fribidi-1.0.11
ftgl-2.4.0_1,1
fusefs-exfat-1.3.0_1
fusefs-ext2-0.0.10_2
fusefs-gphotofs-0.5_5
fusefs-hfsfuse-0.132
fusefs-ifuse-1.1.4
fusefs-jmtpfs-g20190420
fusefs-libs-2.9.9_2
fusefs-ntfs-2017.3.23
fusefs-simple-mtpfs-0.4.0
gcc10-10.3.0
gconf2-3.2.6_5
gdbm-1.22
gdk-pixbuf2-2.40.0
gegl-0.4.34
geoclue-2.5.7
gettext-0.21
gettext-runtime-0.21
gettext-tools-0.21
gexiv2-0.12.3
ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.52_20
giflib-5.2.1
gimp-2.10.28,2
gimp-app-2.10.30,1
gimp-gutenprint-5.3.3_1
git-2.34.1
gle-3.1.0_8
glew-2.2.0_3
glib-2.70.2,2
glib-networking-2.66.0_1
glibmm-2.64.2,1
glm-0.9.9.8,1
glx-utils-8.4.0.53_1
gmp-6.2.1
gnome_subr-1.0
gnuchess-6.2.9
gnupg-2.3.3_2
gnutls-3.6.16
gobject-introspection-1.70.0,1
gpgme-1.15.1
gpgme-cpp-1.15.1
gpgme-qt5-1.15.1
gphoto2-2.5.26
graphene-1.10.6
graphite2-1.3.14
graphviz-2.44.1_18
groff-1.22.4_4
gsettings-desktop-schemas-41.0
gsmartcontrol-1.1.3_3
gstreamer1-1.16.2
gstreamer1-libav-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-1.16.2_3
gstreamer1-plugins-a52dec-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.16
gstreamer1-plugins-dts-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-dvdread-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-mpg123-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-ogg-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-pango-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-png-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-resindvd-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-theora-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-vorbis-1.16.2
gstreamer1-qt5-1.2.0_25
gtk-update-icon-cache-3.24.26_1
gtk2-2.24.33
gtk3-3.24.30_1
gtkmm30-3.24.2
gtksourceview3-3.24.11
gutenprint-5.3.3
gwenview-21.12.0
gxneur-0.20.0
harfbuzz-3.2.0
harfbuzz-icu-3.2.0
hdrecover-0.5
hicolor-icon-theme-0.17
hunspell-1.7.0_2
hw-probe-1.6.b2
hwstat-0.5.1
hyphen-2.8.8
iceauth-1.0.8_2
icu-70.1_1,1
indexinfo-0.3.1
iso-codes-4.7
iso8879-1986_3
jackit-1.9.16_1
jansson-2.14
jasper-2.0.33
javavmwrapper-2.7.8
jbig2dec-0.19
jbigkit-2.1_1
jpeg-turbo-2.1.1_1
jpegoptim-1.4.6
json-c-0.15_1
json-glib-1.6.2_1
kaccounts-integration-21.12.0
kdegraphics-mobipocket-21.12.0
kf5-attica-5.89.0
kf5-baloo-5.89.0
kf5-breeze-icons-5.89.0
kf5-extra-cmake-modules-5.89.0
kf5-kactivities-5.89.0
kf5-karchive-5.89.0
kf5-kauth-5.89.0
kf5-kbookmarks-5.89.0
kf5-kcmutils-5.89.0
kf5-kcodecs-5.89.0
kf5-kcompletion-5.89.0
kf5-kconfig-5.89.0_1
kf5-kconfigwidgets-5.89.0
kf5-kcoreaddons-5.89.0
kf5-kcrash-5.89.0
kf5-kdbusaddons-5.89.0
kf5-kdeclarative-5.89.0
kf5-kded-5.89.0
kf5-kdelibs4support-5.89.0
kf5-kdesignerplugin-5.89.0
kf5-kdewebkit-5.89.0
kf5-kdoctools-5.89.0
kf5-kemoticons-5.89.0
kf5-kfilemetadata-5.89.0
kf5-kglobalaccel-5.89.0
kf5-kguiaddons-5.89.0
kf5-khtml-5.89.0
kf5-ki18n-5.89.0
kf5-kiconthemes-5.89.0
kf5-kidletime-5.89.0
kf5-kimageformats-5.89.0
kf5-kinit-5.89.0
kf5-kio-5.89.0
kf5-kirigami2-5.89.0
kf5-kitemmodels-5.89.0
kf5-kitemviews-5.89.0
kf5-kjobwidgets-5.89.0
kf5-kjs-5.89.0
kf5-knotifications-5.89.0_1
kf5-knotifyconfig-5.89.0
kf5-kpackage-5.89.0
kf5-kparts-5.89.0
kf5-kplotting-5.89.0
kf5-kpty-5.89.0
kf5-kservice-5.89.0
kf5-ktextwidgets-5.89.0
kf5-kunitconversion-5.89.0
kf5-kwallet-5.89.0
kf5-kwidgetsaddons-5.89.0
kf5-kwindowsystem-5.89.0
kf5-kxmlgui-5.89.0
kf5-purpose-5.89.0
kf5-solid-5.89.0
kf5-sonnet-5.89.0
kf5-threadweaver-5.89.0
kipi-plugins-21.12.0
kruler-21.12.0
kshutdown-5.2
ladspa-1.17
lame-3.100_3
lcms-1.19_6,1
lcms2-2.12
leafpad-0.8.18.1_2
libFS-1.0.8
libGLU-9.0.2_1
libICE-1.0.10,1
libIDL-0.8.14_5
libSM-1.2.3,1
libX11-1.7.2,1
libXScrnSaver-1.2.3_2
libXau-1.0.9
libXaw-1.0.14,2
libXcomposite-0.4.5,1
libXcursor-1.2.0
libXdamage-1.1.5
libXdmcp-1.1.3
libXext-1.3.4,1
libXfixes-6.0.0
libXfont-1.5.4_2,2
libXfont2-2.0.5
libXft-2.3.4
libXi-1.8,1
libXinerama-1.1.4_2,1
libXmu-1.1.3,1
libXpm-3.5.13
libXrandr-1.5.2
libXrender-0.9.10_2
libXres-1.2.1
libXt-1.2.1,1
libXtst-1.2.3_2
libXv-1.0.11_2,1
libXvMC-1.0.12
libXxf86dga-1.1.5
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3
liba52-0.7.4_3
libabw-0.1.3
libaccounts-glib-1.25
libaccounts-qt5-1.16_2
libarchive-3.5.2,1
libargon2-20190702
libass-0.15.2
libassuan-2.5.5
libavif-0.9.3
libbs2b-3.1.0_6
libcanberra-0.30_5
libcanberra-gtk3-0.30_5
libcddb-1.3.2_4
libcdio-2.1.0
libcdio-paranoia-10.2+2.0.1
libcdr01-0.1.7_1
libcmis-0.5.2_2
libconfig-1.7.2_1
libdaemon-0.14_1
libdbusmenu-qt5-0.9.3.160420160218_11
libdca-0.0.7
libdmx-1.1.4_2
libdrm-2.4.109,1
libdvbpsi-1.3.3
libdvdnav-6.1.1
libdvdread-6.1.2
libe-book-0.1.3_21
libebml-1.4.2
libedit-3.1.20210216,1
libepoll-shim-0.0.20210418
libepoxy-1.5.9
libepubgen-0.1.1
liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.5,2
libetonyek01-0.1.10,1
libevdev-1.9.1.20200928
libevent-2.1.12
libewf-20140812
libexif-0.6.23
libexttextcat-3.4.6
libffi-3.3_1
libfilezilla-0.31.1
libfontenc-1.1.4
libfreehand-0.1.2_21
libgcrypt-1.9.4
libgd-2.3.1,1
libglade2-2.6.4_10
libgltf-0.0.2_23
libglvnd-1.4.0
libgme-0.6.1
libgpg-error-1.43
libgphoto2-2.5.26
libgsf-1.14.47_1
libgtop-2.40.0
libgudev-234
libiconv-1.16
libid3tag-0.15.1b_2
libidn-1.35
libidn2-2.3.2
libimobiledevice-1.3.0
libinotify-20180201_2
libinput-1.19.1_1
libkdcraw-21.12.0
libkexiv2-21.12.0
libkipi-21.12.0
libksba-1.6.0
libkvkontakte-5.0.0_4
liblangtag-0.6.3
libltdl-2.4.6
liblz4-1.9.3,1
libmad-0.15.1b_7
libmatroska-1.6.3
libmediawiki-5.37.0_3
libmikmod-3.3.11.1_1
libmms-0.6.4_1
libmng-1.0.10_3
libmodplug-0.8.9.0
libmspack-0.10.1
libmspub01-0.1.4_19
libmtdev-1.1.6_1
libmtp-1.1.18
libmwaw03-0.3.20
libmypaint-1.6.1_1
libmysofa-1.2
libnghttp2-1.46.0
libnotify-0.7.9_1
libnsgif-0.2.1
libnumbertext-1.0.7
libodfgen01-0.1.8
libogg-1.3.5,4
liborcus-0.16.1_1
libpagemaker-0.0.4_10
libpaper-1.1.28
libpci-3.7.0_1
libpciaccess-0.16
libplist-2.2.0
libprojectM-3.1.12_4
libproxy-0.4.17
libpsl-0.21.1_3
libpthread-stubs-0.4
libqxp-0.0.0_19
libraw-0.20.2_2
libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1
librevenge-0.0.4_13
librsvg2-rust-2.52.4_1
librtmp-2.4.20190330
libsamplerate-0.2.2
libsecret-0.20.4
libshout-2.4.5
libsidplayfp-2.3.1
libsigc++-2.10.4
libsigsegv-2.12
libslang2-2.3.2_2
libsmdev-a.20210418
libsmraw-a.20210807
libsndfile-1.0.31_1
libsoup-2.74.0
libsoxr-0.1.3_3
libspectre-0.2.9
libspiro-20200505,1
libssh2-1.10.0,3
libstaroffice-0.0.7
libsysinfo-0.0.3_2
libtasn1-4.18.0
libtextstyle-0.21
libtheora-1.1.1_7
libtorrent-rasterbar-1.2.14,1
libublio-20070103_3
libudev-devd-0.5.0
libunistring-0.9.10_1
libunwind-20201110
libusbmuxd-2.0.2
libv4l-1.20.0_2
libva-2.13.0_1
libvdpau-1.4
libvhdi-20210425
libvisio01-0.1.7_5
libvisual04-0.4.0_6
libvmdk-20210807
libvorbis-1.3.7_2,3
libvpx-1.11.0
libwacom-1.5
libwmf-0.2.12
libwnck3-3.36.0
libwpd010-0.10.3_4
libwpe-1.12.0
libwpg03-0.3.3_1
libwps-0.4.12
libx264-0.163.3060
libxcb-1.14_1
libxfce4menu-4.16.1
libxfce4util-4.16.0
libxkbcommon-1.3.1
libxkbfile-1.1.0
libxml++-2.40.1,1
libxml2-2.9.12
libxmp-4.5.0
libxshmfence-1.3_1
libxslt-1.1.34_2
libyaml-0.2.5
libzip-1.7.3
libzmf-0.0.2_24
lilv-0.24.12
linux_base-c7-7.9.2009
linuxlibertine-g-20120116_2
liveMedia-2020.11.26,2
llvm12-12.0.1_7
lmdb-0.9.29,1
lp_solve-5.5.2.5
lscpu-1.2.0
lsof-4.94.0,8
lua52-5.2.4
lua53-5.3.6
lumina-1.6.0,3
lumina-archiver-1.6.0_1
lumina-calculator-1.6.0_1
lumina-core-1.6.0_1
lumina-coreutils-1.6.0
lumina-fileinfo-1.6.0_1
lumina-fm-1.6.0_1
lumina-mediaplayer-1.6.0_1
lumina-pdf-1.6.0_23
lumina-photo-1.6.0_1
lumina-screenshot-1.6.0_1
lumina-textedit-1.6.0_1
lv2-1.18.2
lynis-3.0.6
lzo2-2.10_1
mDNSResponder-1310.140.1
mc-4.8.27_1
megamario-1.7_5
megatools-1.10.3
mencoder-1.4.0.20210929_1
mesa-dri-21.1.8
mesa-libs-21.1.8
metis-5.1.0_9
mkfontscale-1.2.1
mod_php74-7.4.27
mpc-1.2.1
mpdecimal-2.5.1
mpfr-4.1.0_1
mpg123-1.29.3
mplayer-1.4.0.20210929_1
mplayer-skins-1.1.5
musepack-2011.08.10
mypaint-brushes-1.3.1
mysql57-client-5.7.36
mysql57-server-5.7.36
mythes-1.2.4_7
netpbm-10.91.01
nettle-3.7.3
networkmgr-6.1_1
nmap-7.91_2
notify-osd-0.9.34_2
npth-1.6
nspr-4.33
nss-3.73.1
numlockx-1.2
okular-21.12.0_5
openal-soft-1.21.1_3
openblas-0.3.18,1
opencollada-1.6.68_2
openexr-3.1.3
openjdk11-11.0.13+8.1
openjpeg-2.4.0
openldap24-client-2.4.59_4
openvpn-2.5.5
opus-1.3.1
opusfile-0.12
orc-0.4.31
p11-kit-0.24.0
p5-Algorithm-C3-0.11
p5-Authen-NTLM-1.09_1
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1
p5-B-Hooks-EndOfScope-0.25
p5-CGI-4.53
p5-Class-C3-0.35
p5-Class-Data-Inheritable-0.09
p5-Class-Method-Modifiers-2.13
p5-Class-Singleton-1.6
p5-Clone-0.45
p5-Data-OptList-0.112
p5-DateTime-TimeZone-2.51,1
p5-Devel-StackTrace-2.04
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.04
p5-Dist-CheckConflicts-0.11_1
p5-Encode-Locale-1.05
p5-Error-0.17029
p5-Eval-Closure-0.14
p5-Exception-Class-1.45
p5-File-Listing-6.14
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1
p5-HTML-Parser-3.76_1
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20_1
p5-HTTP-Cookies-6.10
p5-HTTP-Date-6.05
p5-HTTP-Message-6.35
p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01_1
p5-IO-HTML-1.004
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.72_1
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.073
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.04
p5-MRO-Compat-0.13
p5-Module-Implementation-0.09_1
p5-Module-Runtime-0.016
p5-Mozilla-CA-20211001
p5-Net-HTTP-6.21
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.90
p5-Package-Stash-0.39
p5-Package-Stash-XS-0.29
p5-Params-Util-1.102
p5-Params-ValidationCompiler-0.30_1
p5-Role-Tiny-2.002004
p5-Socket6-0.29
p5-Specio-0.47
p5-Sub-Exporter-0.988
p5-Sub-Exporter-Progressive-0.001013
p5-Sub-Identify-0.14
p5-Sub-Install-0.928_1
p5-Sub-Quote-2.006006
p5-TimeDate-2.33,1
p5-Try-Tiny-0.31
p5-URI-5.10
p5-Unicode-Map8-0.13_1
p5-Unicode-String-2.10
p5-Variable-Magic-0.62
p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02_1
p5-libwww-6.59
p5-namespace-autoclean-0.29
p5-namespace-clean-0.27
p7zip-16.02_3
pango-1.48.7
pangomm-2.40.1_4
pciids-20211124
pcre-8.45
pcre2-10.39
perl5-5.32.1_1
phonon-qt5-4.11.1
php74-7.4.27
php74-ctype-7.4.27
php74-dom-7.4.27
php74-extensions-1.0
php74-filter-7.4.27
php74-iconv-7.4.27
php74-json-7.4.27
php74-mysqli-7.4.27
php74-opcache-7.4.27
php74-pdo-7.4.27
php74-pdo_sqlite-7.4.27
php74-phar-7.4.27
php74-posix-7.4.27
php74-session-7.4.27
php74-simplexml-7.4.27
php74-sqlite3-7.4.27
php74-tokenizer-7.4.27
php74-xml-7.4.27
php74-xmlreader-7.4.27
php74-xmlwriter-7.4.27
php74-zlib-7.4.27
pinentry-1.1.1
pinentry-curses-1.1.1
pinentry-qt5-1.1.1
pixman-0.40.0_1
pkcs11-helper-1.27.0
pkg-1.17.5
png-1.6.37_1
polkit-0.120
polkit-qt-1-0.114.0
poppler-21.12.0
poppler-data-0.4.11
poppler-glib-21.12.0
poppler-qt5-21.12.0
poppler-utils-21.12.0
popt-1.18_1
portaudio-19.6.0_6,1
portmidi-236
portupgrade-2.4.16,2
protobuf-3.17.3,1
psutils-1.17_5
pugixml-1.11.4
pulseaudio-14.2_3
pulseaudio-qt-1.3
py37-setuptools-57.0.0
py38-cairo-1.18.1_2,1
py38-certifi-2021.10.8
py38-cffi-1.15.0
py38-chardet-4.0.0,1
py38-cryptography-3.3.2
py38-dbus-1.2.18
py38-evdev-1.4.0
py38-gobject3-3.38.0
py38-html5lib-1.0.1
py38-idna-2.10
py38-isodate-0.6.0
py38-lxml-4.7.1
py38-openssl-20.0.1
py38-pexpect-4.8.0_1
py38-pip-20.3.4
py38-psutil-5.8.0
py38-ptyprocess-0.7.0
py38-pycparser-2.21
py38-pygments-2.7.2
py38-pyparsing-3.0.6
py38-pysocks-1.7.1
py38-pyudev-0.22.0
py38-rdflib-5.0.0
py38-requests-2.25.1
py38-setuptools-57.0.0
py38-six-1.16.0
py38-sqlalchemy13-1.3.24
py38-sqlite3-3.8.12_7
py38-urllib3-1.26.7,1
py38-webencodings-0.5.1
py38-websockets-10.1
pychess-1.0.2_1
pydbus-common-1.2.18
pygobject3-common-3.38.0
python3-3_3
python37-3.7.12_1
python38-3.8.12_1
qbittorrent-4.3.9
qca-qt5-2.3.4
qmmp-plugin-pack-qt5-1.5.2
qmmp-qt5-1.5.2
qpdf-10.5.0
qr-code-generator-1.6.0
qt5-assistant-5.15.2
qt5-concurrent-5.15.2_2
qt5-core-5.15.2_6
qt5-dbus-5.15.2_1
qt5-declarative-5.15.2_5
qt5-designer-5.15.2_1
qt5-graphicaleffects-5.15.2
qt5-gui-5.15.2_7
qt5-help-5.15.2_1
qt5-imageformats-5.15.2
qt5-linguisttools-5.15.2_1
qt5-location-5.15.2_1
qt5-multimedia-5.15.2_3
qt5-network-5.15.2_1
qt5-opengl-5.15.2_2
qt5-printsupport-5.15.2_1
qt5-quickcontrols2-5.15.2_1
qt5-script-5.15.2_1
qt5-sensors-5.15.2_1
qt5-serialport-5.15.2_1
qt5-speech-5.15.2_2
qt5-sql-5.15.2_1
qt5-sqldrivers-mysql-5.15.2_1
qt5-sqldrivers-sqlite3-5.15.2
qt5-svg-5.15.2_1
qt5-testlib-5.15.2_1
qt5-uiplugin-5.15.2
qt5-uitools-5.15.2_1
qt5-wayland-5.15.2_3
qt5-webchannel-5.15.2_2
qt5-webkit-5.212.0.a4_7
qt5-widgets-5.15.2_3
qt5-x11extras-5.15.2_1
qt5-xml-5.15.2_1
qt5-xmlpatterns-5.15.2
raptor2-2.0.15_19
rar-6.0.2,3
rasqal-0.9.33_1
readline-8.1.1
recode-3.6_15
redland-1.0.17_4
rsync-3.2.3_1
rtmpdump-2.4.20190330
ruby-2.7.5,1
ruby27-bdb-0.6.6_8
sdl-1.2.15_15,2
sdl2-2.0.18
sdl_image-1.2.12_12
sdl_mixer-1.2.12_12
sdl_ttf-2.0.11_8
sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2
serd-0.30.10
serf-1.3.9_6
sessreg-1.1.2
setxkbmap-1.3.2
shared-mime-info-2.0_2
signon-kwallet-extension-21.12.0
signon-plugin-oauth2-0.25
signon-qt5-8.60
signon-ui-0.17_8
sleuthkit-4.7.0
slim-1.3.6_22
slim-freebsd-themes-1.0_1
smartmontools-7.2_3
smpeg-0.4.4_15
smproxy-1.0.6
sord-0.16.8
soundtouch-2.3.1
speech-dispatcher-0.10.2
speex-1.2.0,1
speexdsp-1.2.0
spidermonkey78-78.9.0_4
spirv-tools-2021.4
sqlite3-3.35.5_4,1
sratom-0.6.8
startup-notification-0.12_4
sudo-1.9.8p2
suil-0.10.10
suitesparse-amd-2.4.6
suitesparse-camd-2.4.6
suitesparse-ccolamd-2.9.6
suitesparse-cholmod-3.0.14
suitesparse-colamd-2.9.6
suitesparse-config-5.10.1
suitesparse-umfpack-5.7.9
sysfsutils-2.1.0_3
taglib-1.12
tiff-4.3.0
timidity-0.2i_1
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2
trousers-0.3.14_3
twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0
twm-1.0.11_1
twolame-0.4.0_1
uchardet-0.0.7
unrar-6.02,6
unzip-6.0_8
usbhid-dump-1.4
usbids-20211024
usbmuxd-1.1.1_2
usbutils-0.91
utf8proc-2.6.1_1
vamp-plugin-sdk-2.9.0_1
vkd3d-1.2
vlc-3.0.16_8,4
vmaf-2.3.0_2
vte3-0.64.2_1
vulkan-headers-1.2.203
vulkan-loader-1.2.203
wavpack-5.4.0
wayland-1.20.0
wayland-protocols-1.24
webfonts-0.30_14
webkit2-gtk3-2.34.2
webp-1.2.1
webrtc-audio-processing0-0.3.1_2
wget-1.21.2
wildmidi-0.4.2
wine-6.0.2_1,1
woff2-1.0.2_4
wpebackend-fdo-1.12.0
wx30-gtk3-3.0.5.1_1
wx31-gtk3-3.1.5_1
x11perf-1.6.1
x265-3.4_2
xauth-1.1
xbacklight-1.2.3
xbitmaps-1.1.2
xbrightness-0.3
xcalc-1.1.0
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1
xcb-util-image-0.4.0_1
xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0_1
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1
xcb-util-wm-0.4.1_3
xclock-1.0.9
xcmsdb-1.0.5
xconsole-1.0.7_1
xcursor-themes-1.0.6
xcursorgen-1.0.7
xdg-utils-1.1.3_1
xdpyinfo-1.3.2_3
xdriinfo-1.0.6_4
xev-1.2.4
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_4
xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0_1
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_3
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.7
xf86-video-sis-0.12.0_1
xf86-video-vesa-2.5.0
xf86dga-1.0.3_1
xfce4-conf-4.16.0
xfce4-terminal-0.8.10_2
xfe-1.44
xgamma-1.0.6
xgc-1.0.5
xhost-1.0.8
xinit-1.4.1,1
xinput-1.6.3
xkbcomp-1.4.5
xkbevd-1.1.4
xkbutils-1.0.4_2
xkeyboard-config-2.34
xkill-1.0.5
xlsatoms-1.1.3
xlsclients-1.1.4
xmessage-1.0.5
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2
xmlcharent-0.3_2
xmlsec1-1.2.29
xmodmap-1.0.10
xneur-0.20.0_1
xorg-7.7_3
xorg-apps-7.7_4
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1
xorg-drivers-7.7_6
xorg-fonts-7.7_1
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7
xorg-libraries-7.7_4
xorg-server-1.20.13,1
xorgproto-2021.5
xpr-1.0.5
xprop-1.2.5
xrandr-1.5.1
xrdb-1.2.0
xrefresh-1.0.6
xscreensaver-5.44_1
xset-1.2.4_3
xsetroot-1.1.2
xterm-370
xtrans-1.4.0
xvid-1.3.7,1
xvinfo-1.1.4
xwd-1.0.7
xwininfo-1.1.5
xwud-1.0.5
xxhash-0.8.0
yajl-2.1.0
youtube_dl-2021.12.17
zenity-3.32.0
zip-3.0_1
zstd-1.5.0
zxing-cpp-1.2.0

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 924

1 GiB to be downloaded.
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 31, 2021)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # zgrep pkg /var/log/messages.0.bz2
Dec 15 19:13:59 A9t pkg[44556]: gconf-editor-3.0.1_2,1 installed
Dec 15 19:16:08 A9t pkg[63780]: gconf-editor-3.0.1_2,1 deinstalled
Dec 16 19:38:41 A9t pkg[32829]: py38-lxml upgraded: 4.6.4 -> 4.7.1
Dec 16 19:38:51 A9t pkg[32829]: openvpn upgraded: 2.5.4_3 -> 2.5.5
Dec 16 19:38:54 A9t pkg[32829]: e2fsprogs-libss upgraded: 1.46.4 -> 1.46.4_1
Dec 17 10:12:12 A9t pkg[43524]: usbhid-dump-1.4 installed
Dec 17 10:12:13 A9t pkg[43524]: usbids-20211024 installed
Dec 17 10:12:13 A9t pkg[43524]: usbutils-0.91 installed
Dec 18 19:19:11 A9t pkg[1373]: opencollada-1.6.68_2 installed
Dec 18 19:20:46 A9t pkg[2220]: libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:26:25 A9t pkg[24590]: wv-1.2.9_5 installed
Dec 18 19:26:27 A9t pkg[24590]: enchant-1.6.0_9 installed
Dec 18 19:26:38 A9t pkg[24590]: asio-1.16.0 installed
Dec 18 19:26:52 A9t pkg[24590]: goffice-0.10.50 installed
Dec 18 19:27:08 A9t pkg[24590]: abiword-3.0.5 installed
Dec 18 19:29:57 A9t pkg[2517]: abiword-3.0.5 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:06 A9t pkg[13466]: redland-1.0.17_4 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:08 A9t pkg[13466]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:09 A9t pkg[13466]: libwpg03-0.3.3_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:10 A9t pkg[13466]: goffice-0.10.50 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:11 A9t pkg[13466]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:12 A9t pkg[13466]: wv-1.2.9_5 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:14 A9t pkg[13466]: libabw-0.1.3 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:15 A9t pkg[13466]: libcdr01-0.1.7_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:17 A9t pkg[13466]: libe-book-0.1.3_21 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:19 A9t pkg[13466]: libepubgen-0.1.1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:20 A9t pkg[13466]: libetonyek01-0.1.10,1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:21 A9t pkg[13466]: libfreehand-0.1.2_21 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:21 A9t pkg[13466]: libwpd010-0.10.3_4 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:26 A9t pkg[13466]: libmspub01-0.1.4_19 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:28 A9t pkg[13466]: libmwaw03-0.3.20 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:30 A9t pkg[13466]: libodfgen01-0.1.8 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:31 A9t pkg[13466]: libpagemaker-0.0.4_10 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:32 A9t pkg[13466]: libqxp-0.0.0_19 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:33 A9t pkg[13466]: libzmf-0.0.2_24 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:34 A9t pkg[13466]: libstaroffice-0.0.7 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:35 A9t pkg[13466]: libvisio01-0.1.7_5 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:36 A9t pkg[13466]: libwps-0.4.12 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:37 A9t pkg[13466]: Box2D-2.4.1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:41 A9t pkg[13466]: GentiumBasic-1102_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:41 A9t pkg[13466]: serf-1.3.9_6 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:42 A9t pkg[13466]: asio-1.16.0 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:44 A9t pkg[13466]: clucene-2.3.3.4_19 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:47 A9t pkg[13466]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:50 A9t pkg[13466]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:52 A9t pkg[13466]: libcmis-0.5.2_2 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:53 A9t pkg[13466]: enchant-1.6.0_9 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:54 A9t pkg[13466]: libgltf-0.0.2_23 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:56 A9t pkg[13466]: mythes-1.2.4_7 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:30:59 A9t pkg[13466]: liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.5,2 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:01 A9t pkg[13466]: libexttextcat-3.4.6 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:09 A9t pkg[13466]: xmlsec1-1.2.29 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:13 A9t pkg[13466]: libgsf-1.14.47_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:16 A9t pkg[13466]: liblangtag-0.6.2 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:18 A9t pkg[13466]: libnumbertext-1.0.7 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:19 A9t pkg[13466]: liborcus-0.16.1_1 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:20 A9t pkg[13466]: librevenge-0.0.4_13 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:23 A9t pkg[13466]: linuxlibertine-g-20120116_2 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:24 A9t pkg[13466]: lp_solve-5.5.2.5 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:30 A9t pkg[13466]: twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:31 A9t pkg[13466]: qr-code-generator-1.6.0 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:32 A9t pkg[13466]: yajl-2.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:31:33 A9t pkg[13466]: zxing-cpp-1.2.0 deinstalled
Dec 18 19:33:35 A9t pkg[45308]: yajl-2.1.0 installed
Dec 18 19:33:44 A9t pkg[45308]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 installed
Dec 18 19:33:47 A9t pkg[45308]: librevenge-0.0.4_13 installed
Dec 18 19:34:04 A9t pkg[45308]: libgsf-1.14.47_1 installed
Dec 18 19:34:10 A9t pkg[45308]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 installed
Dec 18 19:34:12 A9t pkg[45308]: libwpd010-0.10.3_4 installed
Dec 18 19:34:16 A9t pkg[45308]: liblangtag-0.6.2 installed
Dec 18 19:34:25 A9t pkg[45308]: twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0 installed
Dec 18 19:34:31 A9t pkg[45308]: linuxlibertine-g-20120116_2 installed
Dec 18 19:34:35 A9t pkg[45308]: liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.5,2 installed
Dec 18 19:34:39 A9t pkg[45308]: GentiumBasic-1102_1 installed
Dec 18 19:34:44 A9t pkg[45308]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 installed
Dec 18 19:34:51 A9t pkg[45308]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 installed
Dec 18 19:34:53 A9t pkg[45308]: serf-1.3.9_6 installed
Dec 18 19:35:04 A9t pkg[45308]: zxing-cpp-1.2.0 installed
Dec 18 19:35:07 A9t pkg[45308]: redland-1.0.17_4 installed
Dec 18 19:35:08 A9t pkg[45308]: mythes-1.2.4_7 installed
Dec 18 19:35:09 A9t pkg[45308]: libwps-0.4.12 installed
Dec 18 19:35:10 A9t pkg[45308]: libvisio01-0.1.7_5 installed
Dec 18 19:35:12 A9t pkg[45308]: libstaroffice-0.0.7 installed
Dec 18 19:35:14 A9t pkg[45308]: libqxp-0.0.0_19 installed
Dec 18 19:35:15 A9t pkg[45308]: libodfgen01-0.1.8 installed
Dec 18 19:35:19 A9t pkg[45308]: libnumbertext-1.0.7 installed
Dec 18 19:35:23 A9t pkg[45308]: libmwaw03-0.3.20 installed
Dec 18 19:35:32 A9t pkg[45308]: libexttextcat-3.4.6 installed
Dec 18 19:35:46 A9t pkg[45308]: libepubgen-0.1.1 installed
Dec 18 19:36:18 A9t pkg[45308]: libe-book-0.1.3_21 installed
Dec 18 19:36:19 A9t pkg[45308]: libabw-0.1.3 installed
Dec 18 19:36:37 A9t pkg[45308]: clucene-2.3.3.4_19 installed
Dec 18 19:36:49 A9t pkg[45308]: xmlsec1-1.2.29 installed
Dec 18 19:36:50 A9t pkg[45308]: libpagemaker-0.0.4_10 installed
Dec 18 19:36:51 A9t pkg[45308]: libmspub01-0.1.4_19 installed
Dec 18 19:36:55 A9t pkg[45308]: libcmis-0.5.2_2 installed
Dec 18 19:36:58 A9t pkg[45308]: Box2D-2.4.1 installed
Dec 18 19:37:00 A9t pkg[45308]: lp_solve-5.5.2.5 installed
Dec 18 19:37:02 A9t pkg[45308]: qr-code-generator-1.6.0 installed
Dec 18 19:37:03 A9t pkg[45308]: libzmf-0.0.2_24 installed
Dec 18 19:37:04 A9t pkg[45308]: libwpg03-0.3.3_1 installed
Dec 18 19:37:05 A9t pkg[45308]: libgltf-0.0.2_23 installed
Dec 18 19:37:06 A9t pkg[45308]: libfreehand-0.1.2_21 installed
Dec 18 19:37:08 A9t pkg[45308]: libetonyek01-0.1.10,1 installed
Dec 18 19:37:10 A9t pkg[45308]: libcdr01-0.1.7_1 installed
Dec 18 19:37:15 A9t pkg[45308]: liborcus-0.16.1_1 installed
Dec 18 19:40:21 A9t pkg[45308]: libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1 installed
Dec 19 14:02:29 A9t pkg[34905]: nspr upgraded: 4.32 -> 4.33
Dec 19 14:02:43 A9t pkg[34905]: harfbuzz upgraded: 3.1.2 -> 3.2.0
Dec 19 14:03:05 A9t pkg[34905]: qt5-declarative upgraded: 5.15.2_4 -> 5.15.2_5
Dec 19 14:03:12 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kwindowsystem upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:19 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kcoreaddons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:26 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kwidgetsaddons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:34 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-ki18n upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:35 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kguiaddons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:37 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdbusaddons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:39 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kcrash upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:45 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kconfig upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0_1
Dec 19 14:03:50 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kcodecs upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:54 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kauth upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:03:55 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-karchive upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:01 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-sonnet upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:06 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kservice upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:10 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kitemviews upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:19 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kconfigwidgets upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:23 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kcompletion upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:04:28 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-extra-cmake-modules upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:34 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-breeze-icons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:38 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-ktextwidgets upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:41 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kiconthemes upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:44 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kglobalaccel upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:47 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-attica upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:53 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kxmlgui upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:06:58 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-knotifications upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0_1
Dec 19 14:07:01 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-solid upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:06 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kwallet upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:10 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kjobwidgets upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:11 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kded upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:16 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kbookmarks upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:39 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kio upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:44 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kparts upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:49 A9t pkg[34905]: nss upgraded: 3.73 -> 3.73.1
Dec 19 14:07:51 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kplotting upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:07:58 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kpackage upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:01 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdewebkit upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:04 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kitemmodels upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:13 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdesignerplugin upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:18 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdeclarative upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:23 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kcmutils upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:27 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kunitconversion upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:31 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kjs upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:36 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kirigami2 upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:37 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kidletime upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:41 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kfilemetadata upgraded: 5.88.0_2 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:08:59 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kemoticons upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:00 A9t pkg[34905]: youtube_dl upgraded: 2021.06.06 -> 2021.12.17
Dec 19 14:09:03 A9t pkg[34905]: libsidplayfp upgraded: 2.3.0 -> 2.3.1
Dec 19 14:09:07 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-threadweaver upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:21 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-purpose upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:26 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kpty upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:29 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-knotifyconfig upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:32 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kinit upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:34 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kimageformats upgraded: 5.88.0_1 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:40 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-khtml upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:09:58 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdoctools upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:10:27 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kdelibs4support upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:10:29 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-kactivities upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:10:36 A9t pkg[34905]: kf5-baloo upgraded: 5.88.0 -> 5.89.0
Dec 19 14:10:38 A9t pkg[34905]: harfbuzz-icu upgraded: 3.1.2 -> 3.2.0
Dec 19 14:10:58 A9t pkg[34905]: firefox-esr upgraded: 91.4.0_1,1 -> 91.4.1,1
Dec 21 11:08:18 A9t pkg[86899]: sysfsutils-2.1.0_3 installed
Dec 22 10:55:29 A9t pkg[9033]: xf86-video-scfb upgraded: 0.0.5_2 -> 0.0.7
Dec 22 10:55:31 A9t pkg[9033]: vulkan-loader upgraded: 1.2.202 -> 1.2.203
Dec 22 10:55:35 A9t pkg[9033]: vulkan-headers upgraded: 1.2.202_1 -> 1.2.203
Dec 22 10:56:14 A9t pkg[9033]: apache24 upgraded: 2.4.51 -> 2.4.52
Dec 22 21:59:33 A9t pkg[52967]: libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:00:55 A9t pkg[97111]: redland-1.0.17_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:00:56 A9t pkg[97111]: libwpg03-0.3.3_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:00:57 A9t pkg[97111]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:00:58 A9t pkg[97111]: libetonyek01-0.1.10,1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:00:59 A9t pkg[97111]: libcdr01-0.1.7_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:00 A9t pkg[97111]: libfreehand-0.1.2_21 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:01 A9t pkg[97111]: libabw-0.1.3 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:03 A9t pkg[97111]: libe-book-0.1.3_21 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:05 A9t pkg[97111]: libepubgen-0.1.1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:05 A9t pkg[97111]: libwpd010-0.10.3_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:06 A9t pkg[97111]: libmspub01-0.1.4_19 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:07 A9t pkg[97111]: libmwaw03-0.3.20 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:08 A9t pkg[97111]: libodfgen01-0.1.8 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:09 A9t pkg[97111]: libpagemaker-0.0.4_10 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:10 A9t pkg[97111]: libqxp-0.0.0_19 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:11 A9t pkg[97111]: libzmf-0.0.2_24 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:12 A9t pkg[97111]: libstaroffice-0.0.7 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:13 A9t pkg[97111]: libvisio01-0.1.7_5 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:14 A9t pkg[97111]: libwps-0.4.12 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:15 A9t pkg[97111]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:16 A9t pkg[97111]: serf-1.3.9_6 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:17 A9t pkg[97111]: Box2D-2.4.1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:20 A9t pkg[97111]: GentiumBasic-1102_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:22 A9t pkg[97111]: liborcus-0.16.1_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:25 A9t pkg[97111]: libcmis-0.5.2_2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:40 A9t pkg[97111]: clucene-2.3.3.4_19 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:48 A9t pkg[97111]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:01:58 A9t pkg[97111]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:10 A9t pkg[97111]: libgltf-0.0.2_23 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:16 A9t pkg[97111]: liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.5,2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:23 A9t pkg[97111]: libexttextcat-3.4.6 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:33 A9t pkg[97111]: libgsf-1.14.47_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:38 A9t pkg[97111]: liblangtag-0.6.2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:48 A9t pkg[97111]: xmlsec1-1.2.29 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:51 A9t pkg[97111]: libnumbertext-1.0.7 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:53 A9t pkg[97111]: librevenge-0.0.4_13 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:57 A9t pkg[97111]: linuxlibertine-g-20120116_2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:02:59 A9t pkg[97111]: lp_solve-5.5.2.5 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:03:02 A9t pkg[97111]: twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:03:02 A9t pkg[97111]: mythes-1.2.4_7 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:03:03 A9t pkg[97111]: qr-code-generator-1.6.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:03:04 A9t pkg[97111]: yajl-2.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:03:05 A9t pkg[97111]: zxing-cpp-1.2.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:07:33 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-Data-Sample-1.2.12 installed
Dec 22 22:07:37 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-Data-Netlib-1.2.9 installed
Dec 22 22:07:39 A9t pkg[84356]: blas-3.10.0 installed
Dec 22 22:07:43 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-CoinUtils-2.11.4_1 installed
Dec 22 22:09:26 A9t pkg[84356]: lapack-3.10.0_1 installed
Dec 22 22:09:28 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-asl-1.4.3 installed
Dec 22 22:09:30 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-Osi-0.108.6_1 installed
Dec 22 22:10:08 A9t pkg[84356]: Ipopt-3.12.13_3 installed
Dec 22 22:10:09 A9t pkg[84356]: yajl-2.1.0 installed
Dec 22 22:10:13 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-Clp-1.17.3_4 installed
Dec 22 22:10:25 A9t pkg[84356]: java-zoneinfo-2021.e installed
Dec 22 22:10:31 A9t pkg[84356]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 installed
Dec 22 22:10:35 A9t pkg[84356]: nauty-2.7r3,1 installed
Dec 22 22:10:38 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-cgl-0.60.3_2 installed
Dec 22 22:11:35 A9t pkg[84356]: openjdk8-8.312.07.1 installed
Dec 22 22:11:41 A9t pkg[84356]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 installed
Dec 22 22:11:46 A9t pkg[84356]: coin-or-cbc-2.10.5_4 installed
Dec 22 22:11:50 A9t pkg[84356]: apache-commons-logging-1.2 installed
Dec 22 22:12:00 A9t pkg[84356]: apache-commons-codec-1.15 installed
Dec 22 22:12:05 A9t pkg[84356]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 installed
Dec 22 22:12:15 A9t pkg[84356]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 installed
Dec 22 22:12:19 A9t pkg[84356]: croscorefonts-1.31.0_2 installed
Dec 22 22:12:21 A9t pkg[84356]: serf-1.3.9_6 installed
Dec 22 22:12:26 A9t pkg[84356]: redland-1.0.17_4 installed
Dec 22 22:12:27 A9t pkg[84356]: mythes-1.2.4_7 installed
Dec 22 22:12:31 A9t pkg[84356]: libtextcat-2.2_6 installed
Dec 22 22:12:33 A9t pkg[84356]: CoinMP-1.8.4_4 installed
Dec 22 22:12:33 A9t pkg[84356]: bsh-2.1.0 installed
Dec 22 22:12:40 A9t pkg[84356]: apache-commons-lang-2.6 installed
Dec 22 22:12:57 A9t pkg[84356]: apache-commons-httpclient-3.1_2 installed
Dec 22 22:12:59 A9t pkg[84356]: silgraphite-2.3.1_4 installed
Dec 22 22:15:03 A9t pkg[84356]: apache-openoffice-4.1.11 installed
Dec 22 22:26:56 A9t pkg[98530]: apache-openoffice-4.1.11 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:42 A9t pkg[36454]: CoinMP-1.8.4_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:43 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-cbc-2.10.5_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:45 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-cgl-0.60.3_2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:46 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-Clp-1.17.3_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:47 A9t pkg[36454]: apache-commons-httpclient-3.1_2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:49 A9t pkg[36454]: redland-1.0.17_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:52 A9t pkg[36454]: Ipopt-3.12.13_3 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:54 A9t pkg[36454]: apache-commons-lang-2.6 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:55 A9t pkg[36454]: bsh-2.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:57 A9t pkg[36454]: apache-commons-codec-1.15 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:58 A9t pkg[36454]: apache-commons-logging-1.2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:27:59 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-Osi-0.108.6_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:00 A9t pkg[36454]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:07 A9t pkg[36454]: openjdk8-8.312.07.1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:17 A9t pkg[36454]: lapack-3.10.0_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:20 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-CoinUtils-2.11.4_1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:21 A9t pkg[36454]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:21 A9t pkg[36454]: serf-1.3.9_6 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:22 A9t pkg[36454]: blas-3.10.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:23 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-Data-Netlib-1.2.9 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:23 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-Data-Sample-1.2.12 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:24 A9t pkg[36454]: coin-or-asl-1.4.3 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:27 A9t pkg[36454]: croscorefonts-1.31.0_2 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:29 A9t pkg[36454]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:32 A9t pkg[36454]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:33 A9t pkg[36454]: silgraphite-2.3.1_4 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:34 A9t pkg[36454]: mythes-1.2.4_7 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:35 A9t pkg[36454]: java-zoneinfo-2021.e deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:36 A9t pkg[36454]: libtextcat-2.2_6 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:36 A9t pkg[36454]: nauty-2.7r3,1 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:28:37 A9t pkg[36454]: yajl-2.1.0 deinstalled
Dec 22 22:38:07 A9t pkg[77004]: yajl-2.1.0 installed
Dec 22 22:38:13 A9t pkg[77004]: raptor2-2.0.15_19 installed
Dec 22 22:38:16 A9t pkg[77004]: librevenge-0.0.4_13 installed
Dec 22 22:38:27 A9t pkg[77004]: libgsf-1.14.47_1 installed
Dec 22 22:38:31 A9t pkg[77004]: rasqal-0.9.33_1 installed
Dec 22 22:38:32 A9t pkg[77004]: libwpd010-0.10.3_4 installed
Dec 22 22:38:38 A9t pkg[77004]: liblangtag-0.6.2 installed
Dec 22 22:38:43 A9t pkg[77004]: twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0 installed
Dec 22 22:38:48 A9t pkg[77004]: linuxlibertine-g-20120116_2 installed
Dec 22 22:38:51 A9t pkg[77004]: liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.5,2 installed
Dec 22 22:38:55 A9t pkg[77004]: GentiumBasic-1102_1 installed
Dec 22 22:38:58 A9t pkg[77004]: crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920_4 installed
Dec 22 22:39:01 A9t pkg[77004]: crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214_4 installed
Dec 22 22:39:02 A9t pkg[77004]: serf-1.3.9_6 installed
Dec 22 22:39:11 A9t pkg[77004]: zxing-cpp-1.2.0 installed
Dec 22 22:39:17 A9t pkg[77004]: redland-1.0.17_4 installed
Dec 22 22:39:18 A9t pkg[77004]: mythes-1.2.4_7 installed
Dec 22 22:39:20 A9t pkg[77004]: libwps-0.4.12 installed
Dec 22 22:39:21 A9t pkg[77004]: libvisio01-0.1.7_5 installed
Dec 22 22:39:22 A9t pkg[77004]: libstaroffice-0.0.7 installed
Dec 22 22:39:23 A9t pkg[77004]: libqxp-0.0.0_19 installed
Dec 22 22:39:25 A9t pkg[77004]: libodfgen01-0.1.8 installed
Dec 22 22:39:28 A9t pkg[77004]: libnumbertext-1.0.7 installed
Dec 22 22:39:31 A9t pkg[77004]: libmwaw03-0.3.20 installed
Dec 22 22:39:39 A9t pkg[77004]: libexttextcat-3.4.6 installed
Dec 22 22:39:40 A9t pkg[77004]: libepubgen-0.1.1 installed
Dec 22 22:39:54 A9t pkg[77004]: libe-book-0.1.3_21 installed
Dec 22 22:39:55 A9t pkg[77004]: libabw-0.1.3 installed
Dec 22 22:40:02 A9t pkg[77004]: clucene-2.3.3.4_19 installed
Dec 22 22:40:09 A9t pkg[77004]: xmlsec1-1.2.29 installed
Dec 22 22:40:10 A9t pkg[77004]: libpagemaker-0.0.4_10 installed
Dec 22 22:40:11 A9t pkg[77004]: libmspub01-0.1.4_19 installed
Dec 22 22:40:15 A9t pkg[77004]: libcmis-0.5.2_2 installed
Dec 22 22:40:18 A9t pkg[77004]: Box2D-2.4.1 installed
Dec 22 22:40:20 A9t pkg[77004]: lp_solve-5.5.2.5 installed
Dec 22 22:40:22 A9t pkg[77004]: qr-code-generator-1.6.0 installed
Dec 22 22:40:23 A9t pkg[77004]: libzmf-0.0.2_24 installed
Dec 22 22:40:24 A9t pkg[77004]: libwpg03-0.3.3_1 installed
Dec 22 22:40:24 A9t pkg[77004]: libgltf-0.0.2_23 installed
Dec 22 22:40:25 A9t pkg[77004]: libfreehand-0.1.2_21 installed
Dec 22 22:40:27 A9t pkg[77004]: libetonyek01-0.1.10,1 installed
Dec 22 22:40:29 A9t pkg[77004]: libcdr01-0.1.7_1 installed
Dec 22 22:40:34 A9t pkg[77004]: liborcus-0.16.1_1 installed
Dec 22 22:42:31 A9t pkg[77004]: libreoffice-7.2.4.1_1 installed
Dec 24 17:15:56 A9t pkg[76247]: libraqm-0.7.1 installed
Dec 24 17:15:59 A9t pkg[76247]: sdl2_image-2.0.5 installed
Dec 24 17:16:00 A9t pkg[76247]: physfs-3.0.2 installed
Dec 24 17:19:16 A9t pkg[76247]: supertux2-0.6.2_1 installed
Dec 24 17:26:12 A9t pkg[38914]: supertux2-0.6.2_1 deinstalled
Dec 24 17:26:28 A9t pkg[66190]: libraqm-0.7.1 deinstalled
Dec 24 17:26:29 A9t pkg[66190]: sdl2_image-2.0.5 deinstalled
Dec 24 17:26:29 A9t pkg[66190]: physfs-3.0.2 deinstalled
Dec 25 11:22:36 A9t pkg[86399]: p5-Try-Tiny upgraded: 0.30 -> 0.31
Dec 25 11:22:37 A9t pkg[86399]: pciids upgraded: 20211028 -> 20211124
Dec 25 11:22:40 A9t pkg[86399]: p5-libwww upgraded: 6.58 -> 6.59
Dec 25 11:22:50 A9t pkg[86399]: libssh2 upgraded: 1.9.0_3,3 -> 1.10.0,3
Dec 27 10:26:18 A9t pkg[676]: qpdf upgraded: 10.3.2 -> 10.5.0
Dec 27 10:26:21 A9t pkg[676]: libglvnd upgraded: 1.3.4 -> 1.4.0
Dec 27 10:57:23 A9t pkg[48457]: jpegoptim reinstalled: 1.4.6 -> 1.4.6
Dec 27 11:24:42 A9t pkg[95429]: gcr-3.40.0 installed
Dec 27 11:24:46 A9t pkg[95429]: rest-0.8.1 installed
Dec 27 11:24:47 A9t pkg[95429]: liboauth-1.0.3_4 installed
Dec 27 11:24:56 A9t pkg[95429]: gnome-online-accounts-3.40.1 installed
Dec 27 11:24:58 A9t pkg[95429]: libgee-0.20.3 installed
Dec 27 11:25:10 A9t pkg[95429]: libgdata-0.17.13_1 installed
Dec 27 11:25:31 A9t pkg[95429]: shotwell-0.30.14 installed
Dec 27 11:28:51 A9t pkg[10217]: shotwell-0.30.14 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:00 A9t pkg[27914]: libgdata-0.17.13_1 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:02 A9t pkg[27914]: gnome-online-accounts-3.40.1 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:05 A9t pkg[27914]: gcr-3.40.0 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:07 A9t pkg[27914]: rest-0.8.1 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:08 A9t pkg[27914]: liboauth-1.0.3_4 deinstalled
Dec 27 11:29:09 A9t pkg[27914]: libgee-0.20.3 deinstalled
Dec 27 12:59:37 A9t pkg[70106]: krusader-2.7.2_1 installed
Dec 27 13:02:34 A9t pkg[57499]: krusader-2.7.2_1 deinstalled
Dec 29 12:28:51 A9t kernel: pid 62829 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:30:36 A9t kernel: pid 65917 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:31:03 A9t kernel: pid 66528 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:31:10 A9t kernel: pid 67112 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks, can you recall whether any of these four coincided with _null_ messages in the terminal?


```
Dec 29 12:28:51 A9t kernel: pid 62829 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:30:36 A9t kernel: pid 65917 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:31:03 A9t kernel: pid 66528 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec 29 12:31:10 A9t kernel: pid 67112 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
```


Here, I had: 


```
% zgrep pkg /var/log/messages.0.bz2 | grep exit
Dec 29 18:39:15 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 350 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Dec 29 18:39:28 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 352 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Dec 29 18:40:33 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd kernel: pid 362 (pkg), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
% uname -KU
1400045 1400045
%
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 31, 2021)

This is when I tried apache-openoffice at work. He didn't want to work and the system just crashed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks, those four are crashes of `pkg` (not of the system).They're of potential interest, but not a cause for concern.



elimelech007 said:


> … rights in the file /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop …



Now, if LibreOffice works: you might as well revert the changes that you made to that file, and close the bug in The Document Foundation area.


----------



## elimelech007 (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, it doesn't quite work. the error appears but not every time you start libreoffice


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks. As the symptom is not _consistently_ reproducible, I lean towards these thoughts: 



astyle said:


> … RAM …





richardtoohey2 said:


> … RAM …
> 
> maybe the real error is pointed at by this:
> 
> "Cannot allocate memory" …


----------



## elimelech007 (Jan 1, 2022)

Perhaps we still need to study. Thanks for the help!


----------

